# fixing a wooden door that's coming apart at the seams



## jacobc (Nov 19, 2014)

The front door to the apartment that my wife and I own has suddenly started peeling open. I think this just happened today, and the seam has come off about half-way down its height. This might sound a little insane, and it looks pretty insane in fact. See the attached photos. There is a zoomed-out one showing how the door looks normal at the top but is coming apart from midway downward, and a couple zoomed-in ones showing the damage.

Any idea why this is happening? And more importantly, can this be fixed, and how? Or does the door need to be replaced?

Thanks a lot for your help,
Jacob


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2014)

The only thing I can think of right now is something got stuck under the door when it was open and when the door was pulled closed, something had to give.
The door may never be the same but it si well worth trying to fix.
I would sand a little to remove the old glue from the wood inside the crack.
Yellow wood glue, a couple peices of 2x4 to sperd the pressure ove everything that has been glued and about four cheap c-clamps or f-clamps. Wipe extra glue off the finish as soon as you get the clamps on with a damp rag. Leave clamped for a few hours. Once the clamps are off check that the skin does not extend lower than the door at the bottom, if it does sand it smooth.
You should be able to pop the pins out of the hinges with out unscrewing anything.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 19, 2014)

That door looks like it is foam filled. The foam is the glue that holds it together. That door will never be the same. It should be replaced.
If I had to guess I would say someone tried to kick it in at the bottom.


----------



## jacobc (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. A neighbor who knows a lot about these things took a look at the door and said it definitely needs to be replaced. However, this is where things got complicated. After talking to Home Depot and Lowes, I am confused, and apparently so are the people who work there. I would appreciate some clarity.

- Is this considered an INTERIOR or EXTERIOR door? It's INSIDE the building, but it's the FRONT door to an apartment. Seems to me like it's an exterior door, and it's clearly not the same thickness or material as the doors into the bedrooms inside the apartment, but the people who work at Home Depot and Lowes go back and forth when talking about it. This door is also supposed to be fireproof.

- The neighbor (above) said that the door is composed of an outer wood veneer and an inner fireproof core (a cement-like material: that's the foam-like substance you see in the pictures). Do they even make doors like this anymore? The building is from 1987 and this is an original door, and the people at Home Depot and Lowes say they have only 3 materials for exterior doors: fiberglass, steel, and solid wood. Where would one buy a door with a wood veneer and an inner fireproof core? Or would it be fine to buy a solid-wood door, as long as it has the same fireproof rating?

- More generally, I'd appreciate suggestions for where to buy a replacement door (fireproof, presumably exterior). If someone is from the Boston, MA area and knows of good stores, that would be great. Or online.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2014)

For the sake of the building you want to match what you have, for looks I mean.
You have to find the people that sell doors to apartment buildings.
New construction like houses and apartment buildings do not shop at big box stores, you will have to find some of their suppliers in your area.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 21, 2014)

Doesn't matter if it is interior or exterior rated. You want a door that is fire rated, the same size and the same thickness.
Then you will need to mount the hinges and lock set onto the new door.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess I don't see why you wouldn't try and fix it first it looks In good shape except for the split. If the repair doesn't work then you have to replace it. 

The question is what would glue the foam and wood both. I don't know what epoxy would do to the core material. They sell epoxy that mixes itself on the way out of the tube. Or maybe just liquid nails. Shoot the crack full of it and a clamp with a piece of backer wood to protect door and spread out the force on both sides. The more I think about it liquid nails is what I would try. See if it reacts with core first as a test. Just put down papers and try and not get it where you don't want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## DFBonnett (Nov 22, 2014)

I've fixed doors with similar types of separation prior to painting with carpenters glue then clamping until dry.


----------

